# Moyu Aoyan M Skewb Review



## NewoMinx (Apr 20, 2019)

The Moyu Aoyan is Moyu's latest and greatest skewb and is a direct upgrade to the Moyu Magnetic skewb. It features improved stickerless shades, greater stability, and is faster. It also features extra center caps for better grip, but I have fount that it feels slower with those caps so I use the flat ones. It also has a problem with magnets not being glued in, resulting in a loud click whenever it is turned. I rate this skewb 9/10.


----------



## SnappyCuber (Apr 20, 2019)

Do you think it's better than the X-Man Wingy?


----------



## NewoMinx (Apr 20, 2019)

SnappyCuber said:


> Do you think it's better than the X-Man Wingy?


Personally, yes. I have large hands and the wingy is quite small but I think that more people would like the Wingy.


----------



## Ash Black (Apr 28, 2019)

SnappyCuber said:


> Do you think it's better than the X-Man Wingy?


i think the Aoyan is a lot better than the wingy, the corner cutting is better, i have both cubes on fairly loose tensions, and the aoyan pops and corner twists less than the wingy, the aoyan is faster, although i can slow it down a little bit with some silk to make the speed perfect for me. i have broken all my PBs on the aoyan, and have used it to podium in my last two competitions with skewb.


----------



## Capcubeing (Apr 30, 2019)

I like the skewb as much as the wingi but it is a little hollow feeling and too lose but with setting up it is great.


----------



## Capcubeing (Apr 30, 2019)

SnappyCuber said:


> Do you think it's better than the X-Man Wingy?



It really depends on your turning style is you have a rougher turning style like me I would go for the wingi but with a slower more relaxed turning stile I would go with the AoYan.


----------

